# Canadian daytime running lights



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Hey, any canadians guys here wanna comment on these? i've seen them before and they look kinda cool. just wondering if they cause an obstruction to the air intake and if they are all that worth it. also, how much would a set run? i know PDM has them for like $90, but damn thats a lot. thanks.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wtf do u want daytime running lights? cant u just like, swith your lights on?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

ever seen them? i think they look cool. you can never have enough lights when driving.


----------

